
Slide neural net training algorithm faster on CPUs than GPUs - tonyhb
https://insidehpc.com/2020/03/slide-algorithm-for-training-deep-neural-nets-faster-on-cpus-than-gpus/
======
tonyhb
The paper is also linked at the bottom of the article:
[https://www.cs.rice.edu/~as143/Papers/SLIDE_MLSys.pdf](https://www.cs.rice.edu/~as143/Papers/SLIDE_MLSys.pdf)

